# CPC in Long Beach, CA



## devonne0124@gmail.com (Apr 17, 2012)

Career Overview
Skill Highlights
Core Accomplishments
Devonne Owens Owens, CPC
1021 Temple Ave # C
Long Beach, CA 90804
Phone: 562-343-1302
Cell: 562-313-6936
devonne0124@gmail.com
Competent Medical Billing professional with ability to manage a busy medical office and provide excellent
customer service to all patients.
l Report development
l Administrative support
l Meet deadline
l Schedule management
l Knowledgable in patient tracking
l Meets/exceeds goals
l Critical thinking
l Attention to detail
l Microsoft Office skills
l Spreadsheet development
l Physician billing
l QuickBooks
l Team building
l CMS-1500 billing forms
l Insurance processing
l Dental terminology
l Expert MDConnection.com user
l Current Procedural Terminology (CPT)
l Filing and data archiving
l Patient charting
l HCFA Common Procedure Coding Systems
(HCPCS)
l Health insurance processing
l HIPAA compliance
l Medical terminology
l Patient scheduling
l Patient care advocacy
l OSHA compliance
l Online claim submission
l UB-92 billing forms
l Worker's compensation
Billing
l Cooperated with Medicare, Medicaid and private insurance providers to establish relationships and resolve
billing issues.
Customer Service
l Handled customers effectively by identifying needs, quickly gaining trust, approaching complex situations
and resolving problems to maximize efficiency.
Scheduling
l Corresponded with patients through phone, fax, email and in person to schedule appointments and answer
inquiries.
Data Preparation
l Prepared medical records packets for insurance reviews of procedures and fees/services justification.
Data Reporting
l Compiled statistical data, such as patient admissions, discharges, deaths, births and types of treatment
given.
Medical Records
l Reviewed medical records for completeness, assembled records into standard order and filed records in
designated areas according to alphabetic and numeric filing system.
Monthly Reporting
l Organized billing and invoice data and prepared accounts receivable and expected revenue reports for
controllers.
Patient Assistance
l Assisted patients with application for Medi-cal, Medicare and initial appeals for payments.
Patient Billing
l Contacted patients for unpaid claims for HMO, PPO and private accounts and performed friendly follow-ups
to ensure proper payments were made according to contracts.
Data Entry
l Reviewed and updated client correspondence files and scheduling database.
Technology Proficient
l Developed a strong knowledge of hardware and software while keeping abreast of new applications that
increased efficiency and productivity for management and clients.
Professional Experience
Education
Performed regular telephone contact with providers to discuss status of rebilling and reimbursement process to
ensure account resolution. Provided efficient customer service to clients.Successfully handled 50 to 70 bills per
day. Assist facilities in claim processing.Medical billing per Medi-cal guidelines for outpatient claims, Coding
Injections and Outpatient Procedures, Data Entry, 10-key, CPT, ICD-9, and HCPC codes, Correcting Claims Errors
for Billing, Using MDX systems billing for Children's Hospital of Los Angeles, McKesson Star Program, Ms Word,
Ms Excel, PowerPoint, A/R reports...
Medi-Cal Biller/Customer Service Rep 07/2010 - Current
Medical Data Exchange Long Beach, CA
l Billing to all Blue Cross/Blue Shield (out of state), Collections, Aging Reports, Passport System, Create
Worksheets in Excel, Ms.
l Office, Ms Word, Case Management, Payment Posting, Contract Interpretation, Medi-Cal, CPT Codes, ICD-
9 Codes, HCPC Codes, Rev Codes, Health Net, Aetna..
Commercial Insurance Biller/Collector 10/2009 - 06/2010
Encore (Apollo Health Street) Los Angeles, CA
l Billing to Medical (EWC Program), Medicare, Commercial Insurance, CPT Codes, ICD-9 Codes, Ms Office,
Contracting, Physician Credentialing, Set up new Billing Software, Obtain new Clearinghouse for Billing,
Memo's, Case Management, Ms Excel, Statistics Reports and A/R Reports and Emdeon (EDI).
Patients Accounts Billing Manager 12/2008 - 07/2009
Healthcare Resource Group Elizabeth Center for C Los Angeles, CA
l Billing to Medi-Cal, CCS and GHPP, Submitting to obtain Retro E-Tars thru EDS for Outpatient Services,
Emdeon (EDI), ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes, ACMS (CCS), MS Office, MS Word, MS Excel, MS Access.
Pre-Biller/Collections Rep 10/2008 - 11/2008
UCLA Medical Center Los Angeles, CA
l Submitting Authorizations for MRI's and CT Scans, Check Insurance Eligibility, ICD-9 Codes, CPT Codes,
Registration, Contract Interpretation, Data Entry, MS Excel, Ms Word, Submit E-Tars, NIA Pre-Certifications
for CT and MRI Scans, ACMS (CCS) Authorizations, Customer Service, Blue Cross, Blue Shield, PacifiCare,
Medi-Cal, United Healthcare and Several other PPO's and HMO's.
Financial Counselor 1 Radiology 07/2006 - 10/2008
Children's Hospital Los Angeles Los Angeles, CA
Researched aging reports including reimbursements which were 90 days in arrears status.Reviewed and explained
insurance plans to patients to guarantee full understanding of payment policies and procedures. Contacted
insurance providers to verify correct insurance information and get authorization for proper billing codes.Excelled
within deadline-intensive environment, ensuring accurate and on-time completion of all projects. Achieved
highest collection of $80,000 in one month of unpaid claims.
Medical Collections 10/2005 - 03/2006
PDQ Careers Personnel Services Inc Los Angeles, CA
AAPC Certified
CPC: The Coding Source – Coding 2010
Los Angeles, CA USA
G.E.D: Abraham Friedman Occupational Center – General Education 2005
Los Angeles, CA USA
Diploma: American Career College – Medical Billing/Health Claims Examiner Program 2004
Los Angeles, CA USA


----------

